# InkSoft Adds 1,022 New Design Templates and Clip Art



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Inksoft’s online designer program, Design Studio, comes with more than 8,000 pieces of clip art and templates, and this library is expanded on a regular basis. Recently, the company added 1,022 new designs in the categories of cheerleading, fire, police, sorority, mascots, basketball, softball, soccer, and football. 
Several new categories also have been added. These include awareness ribbons, bowling cricket, designer backgrounds, EMS, rowing, and water polo. The best news is that all new artwork is available at no additional charge to current customers. Check out this video tour of how the online designer works. 

InkSoft is a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com


----------

